# Would you actually live in one of these mega scapers?



## blueb73 (Aug 9, 2006)

http://www.madarchitect.org/super-structures/the-tallest-building-in-the-world-is-burj-dubai/

1000 meters high?

thats insane!


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

the highest apartment in Burj Dubai will be level108 or 325m.

the highest apartments since 1969 is on floor92 /307m in John Hancock centre, chicago










Chicago spire will hold the record for highest apartment being 565m.
so we may never have people living 1000m high.
500m maybe be limitation for now.


----------



## Green Jello (May 2, 2007)

I would NEVER live in an apartment in the first place, but if I had to, I'd want to be as high as possible.


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

With emphasis on alot of new safety technology, yes.

For example, evacuation via the elevators, where the shafts are positive air pressurerized, structural accounting for seismic, terrorist, bombs, etc., intermediate open air floors for rescue, ban on toxic vapor flammable materials (carpets, etc.), fire sprinkler systems, etc, etc.


----------



## ChicagoNight (Nov 22, 2006)

I assume this poll is independent of cost (top floor chicago spire=$40million)

Other than that, of course; what the hell would stop me? not afraid of heights in a skyscraper


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hell yeah I'd live in one of these. Give me the top floor please. This is why we admire these buildings, we want to live in them. It's kinda like saying you want to look at a girl but you don't wanna **** her.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Sure. If I was going to live in one of them, I'd live on the top. :yes:


----------



## CMack (Mar 15, 2008)

blueb73 said:


> http://www.madarchitect.org/super-structures/the-tallest-building-in-the-world-is-burj-dubai/


Its pretty lame how that blog used one of Culwalla's diagrams without permission/crediting (as far as I know)


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

no, would take to long to get up to apt.


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

FM 2258 said:


> Hell yeah I'd live in one of these. Give me the top floor please. This is why we admire these buildings, we want to live in them. It's kinda like saying you want to look at a girl but you don't wanna **** her.


bahaha, quote of the day for me

word :lol:


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

i would kill to live in the highest penthouse in the Chicago Spire.


----------



## CMack (Mar 15, 2008)

xXFallenXx said:


> i would kill to live in the highest penthouse in the Chicago Spire.


No shit, I mean seriously... $40 million USD seems like a bargain to me - I'm not being sarcastic either. If I had $100 mil or more I'd do it in a heartbeat! Besides the height and architecture of the Spire, you would have a 360 degree panorama of one of the best skylines anywhere plus the lake.... :cheers:


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

^^ :yes:
if i had the money i would have bought it months ago. At the very first opportunity possible.


----------



## beyond 1000 (Oct 27, 2002)

If I had a ton of money I'd buy a nice house to put my family in, not a 500m rat trap. I wouldn't want to live in a tall building.


----------



## 540_804 (Jan 21, 2008)

FM 2258 said:


> Hell yeah I'd live in one of these. Give me the top floor please. This is why we admire these buildings, we want to live in them. It's kinda like saying you want to look at a girl but you don't wanna **** her.


Rather crude way of putting it...
But down-right hilarious and definitely with some truth to it...
:lol:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

YES i would, without any doubt .


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

I would love to have a apartment there but I shouldn't be my only home.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

"Umm, not sure"

I wouldn't want to live in the BD - but if the building had what I needed I wouldn't mind living there no matter how high or insane


----------



## Mikrobs (Dec 12, 2007)

yes, why not?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah sure, looks cool


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

i like my acre up on the central coast. i like my space.especially with family but i would love an inner city apartment you can crash in after a big night out!
i love being up 40-50storeys. can only imagine 100storeys


----------



## Westyguy (Mar 14, 2006)

I have a question.

How high would you have to be to not hear traffic noise or crowd noise below?

If I was high enough not to hear the noise below I would live in one of these buildings.


----------



## DrT (Jun 24, 2005)

FM 2258 said:


> Hell yeah I'd live in one of these. Give me the top floor please. This is why we admire these buildings, we want to live in them. It's kinda like saying you want to look at a girl but you don't wanna **** her.


Maybe it is more akin to enjoying watching the Space Shuttle go up, but not really wanting to be an astronaut.


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

DrT said:


> Maybe it is more akin to enjoying watching the Space Shuttle go up, but not really wanting to be an astronaut.



Yeah, you have a good point with that one.  

I'd love to go on the Space Shuttle if someone could guarantee that it wouldn't explode because and icicle fell on it. It seems like one mistake with the Space Shuttle and it defaults to exploding. Airplanes and Skyscrapers seems much safer so I'd rather live in a Skyscraper or fly on the Airbus A380 than sit on the sidelines and watch them. The fun factor seems to vastly outweigh the risks of those situations.


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

ZZ-II said:


> YES i would, without any doubt .


Exactly. Of course I would like to live in one of modern skyscrapers :yes:.


----------



## ArchiTennis (Jul 3, 2006)

I would absolutely live in a skyscraper. Although, i'd be like richard gere in pretty woman, and be afraid of standing so close to the window. I'm really afraid of heights.


----------



## Mr. Welsh (May 8, 2008)

I agree with the person who said that elevators would be necessary for evacuation. This is something that will have to change soon. 6 hour long evacuations aren't going to cut it.


----------



## Henky (Aug 14, 2007)

It always surprises me to see how many people immediately scream "Top floor!" when being asked these questions.

Wouldn't it be way more intersting to be half-way up? I mean, if you're on the top floor of the ESB the only way you can look is down, and you don't feel any connection with the world down there. Whereas a 20th-floor appartment offers you the view down into a vibrant city, whilst also allowing you to look up and be amazed by everything around you.

There's a higher number of interesting lines of sight in a 'lower' floor, in my opinion, so I'd be happy to keep a bit more of those millions in the bank and settle for a 20-40-th floor appartment.


----------



## FutureSkyscraper (May 30, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Celt67 (Mar 16, 2007)

I remember watching a program about the residentsn living near the top of the John Hancock Centre in Chicago...and they were saying " You have to get used to the building rocking and swaying in the wind.. and it makes funny noises too, like the girders groaning with the swaying... " 

So, no thanks from me... :runaway:

I'd be happy with a 20th story building overlooking Central Park, New York. :nocrook:


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

Maybe.

I'd rather live in an apartment block overlooking the megatower so I can be impressed by it's size each day.


----------



## Time69 (Mar 9, 2008)

Personally first thing for sure is that I couldn't live in an appartment where you can't open the windows (the case of the highest ones I think like BD for instance)

Then I couldn't live in an appartment facing plain North, as there are some in most housing scrapers. In fact I probably couldn't live in an housing skyscrapers at all as they don't make sense as generic shapes (it's a lie that they increase density at the city scale). Skyscrapers for housing, except for a few penthouses above offices, is indeed just plain stupid.


----------



## theespecialone (Jun 3, 2008)

near the top, yes

near the bottom, terrible place to live


----------



## stewartrama (Jun 12, 2008)

It depends- Chicago Spire is hideous and a monstrosity, so I would NEVER live there, but the Empire State Building could make a great apartment building for NYC.


----------



## blueb73 (Aug 9, 2006)

watching a special on the mile high tower planned ( :weird: ) for Shanghai. Extopia.

How easy would it be to actually build a tower that tall?

acquiring the materials alone would be a huge undertaking.

And isnt Shanghai supposed to be sinking?


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

There's a mile high tower planned for Shanghai?


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

xXFallenXx said:


> There's a mile high tower planned for Shanghai?


yes, they are rumors about it, but i don't know if you can take that information serious. just be surprised @shanghai expo 2010! 
btw: of course i would live in a skyscraper, the higher the better! for now i have an apartment in a highrise (15th floor).


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

No


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

I think living in the top floors of a skyscraper would be very dangerous. You cant escape easily in case of emergency. If the building burns, I dont presume a happy ending.hno:


----------



## helghast (Oct 23, 2007)

blueb73 said:


> watching a special on the mile high tower planned ( :weird: ) for Shanghai. Extopia.
> 
> How easy would it be to actually build a tower that tall?
> 
> ...


could you record it ? and post it on youtube. i missed it


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Hate to be in the elevator all the time with other people. Its annoying.


----------



## Squiggles (Aug 21, 2007)

I would do it in a second if I had the money. I'd want to live in Hancock in Chicago.


----------



## HK999 (Jul 17, 2009)

JmB & Co. said:


> I think living in the top floors of a skyscraper would be very dangerous. You cant escape easily in case of emergency. If the building burns, I dont presume a happy ending.hno:


well, just have a big hammer (for breaking the glass) and a parachute by your side, and you'll be fine.


----------



## blueb73 (Aug 9, 2006)

helghast said:


> could you record it ? and post it on youtube. i missed it


it was on Discovery I think. they should replay it soon...


----------



## dark_shadow1 (May 24, 2009)

I live in a 5 floor building and I HATE when the elevator is at the 4th/5th floor because I have to wait like 20 seconds till it comes.
I don't even want to imagine when happens in this buildings...


----------



## mute123 (Aug 17, 2009)

erm NO! If I was forced into a high rise being in Australia I would want to be as low as possible. Less risk of fire and in Aus almost no earthquakes so I wouldn't get burried


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^omg are you serious.  You're no fun are you.


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

The only thing I miss living in a skyscraper is that you don't have a garden. Here in Amsterdam every ground floor has a garden (mostly not visible from the street) When I was young we had a shared garden of 30 by 30 meters, always lots of kids playing. We had so much fun. Sometimes you see somebody you know walking by and you just step out of the door to say hi. If you live on the 130th floor you don't have that kind of "contact" with the streetlevel anymore.


----------

